# Fiance Visa = Settlement Application? Sheffield or NY?!



## mynameis_wepeel (Sep 4, 2013)

Hey guys! If it's not one thing with these applications, it's another, right? :shocked:

So my fiancee (Alisonjane88) came out to Los Angeles this weekend on work, and we got to sit down and finish compiling/preparing absolutely every supporting document we need for submitting. The application was completed and paid for online earlier this week (the 15th or 16th). Before she left earlier today, we paid to upgrade for expedited processing through World Bridge. But tonight, I've noticed something that I can't seem to reconcile. I took care of my Biometrics on Thursday the 17th. But I've looked back at the stamped receipt, and it clearly says the following: 



> SETTLEMENT APPLICATIONS should be sent to: International Operations and Visas, 6 Millsands, Vulcan House, Sheffield, S3 8NH, United Kingdom. ALL OTHER APPLICATIONS should be sent to the visa issuing office shown below:
> 
> British Consulate General New York
> 845 Third Avenue
> ...


As you have been so kind to assist us in earlier threads, I thought it was clear that we were supposed to send our packet to Sheffield for the fiance visa. However, here is what the receipt for the World Bridge expedited processing says:



> If you have purchased Settlement Priority Service, you must read and follow the instructions in the following link prior to sending your visa application to UK Border Agency visa section: Settlement Priority Service.
> 
> Listed here is the name and address of your visa application submission location:
> 
> ...


So...what? Why the discrepency? One makes clear we should be sending everything to Sheffield, and the other suggests New York. Can anybody help? Joppa?!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You send it to the Sheffield address.


----------



## mynameis_wepeel (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks nyclon. You've been super helpful and knowledgeable during this process, so I'll trust you  But do you know why they would have such an apparent discrepancy between these two documents? Maybe I'm not reading something correctly.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

mynameis_wepeel said:


> Thanks nyclon. You've been super helpful and knowledgeable during this process, so I'll trust you  But do you know why they would have such an apparent discrepancy between these two documents? Maybe I'm not reading something correctly.


Settlement visas used to go to NYC and were then forwarded to Sheffield. Earlier this summer, they suddenly made the change for settlement visas to be mailed there directly. I only found out about it by mistake, by reading a post here. The 2 websites have never been straightened out.

It is actually quite an improvement in that it shortens the waiting time for processing.

Good luck!


----------



## Chris1708 (Mar 11, 2013)

My wife submitted the online application on October 9th and we (mistakenly) posted our package to the New York address on Monday 14th with FedEx. Tracking details say it was received in New York on Wednesday 16th. We received an email this morning to say it had been received in Sheffield. We assumed that as we'd purchased the priority service from Worldbridge the instructions on their site superceded those on the UKBA website as though the priority applications were processed differently.


----------

